# Good value beans for small latte



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've got a Gaggia Classic and La Cimbali Max grinder - and tend to have something between a piccolo and a small latte in the mornings.

As I understand it, if you're drinking the coffee with milk, the quality of the bean doesn't matter as much. So...

...I've been enjoying the espresso beans from Happy Donkey - pretty damn good value at £4.65/500g, and was wondering if any of you have any recommendations for decent value beans to drink with milk.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Bold statement - and I believe it requires an equally bold coffee. I wouldn't necessarily agree with the idea that the quality of the beans doesn't matter. Quite the reverse, I think that the bean characteristics need to be such that the flavour cuts through the milk adequately - otherwise you just have a cup of hot milk!

My suggestion would be a blend specifically designed for espresso or a single origin coffee with full body and medium acidity. If you're not convinced about the quality then there is a great choice in any supermarket







.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

CoffeeMagic said:


> Bold statement - and I believe it requires an equally bold coffee. I wouldn't necessarily agree with the idea that the quality of the beans doesn't matter. Quite the reverse, I think that the bean characteristics need to be such that the flavour cuts through the milk adequately - otherwise you just have a cup of hot milk!
> 
> My suggestion would be a blend specifically designed for espresso or a single origin coffee with full body and medium acidity. If you're not convinced about the quality then there is a great choice in any supermarket
> 
> ...


I agree you need a good quality bean to be able to taste the flavours of the espresso in a latte.

Try Has Bean Blake its meant to be very good with milk. I just got a bag today.


----------



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

Perhaps the 'bad quality' bit was a little overstated and the 'good value' bit was understated. I was kind of looking for some decent quality beans for this drink for £2-3/250g rather than the £4 Hasbean price. The Happy Donkey espresso mix to me represented a good value bean that didn't feel low quality in the taste department and I was wondering if anybody had any other ideas on that sub £3/250g front.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4479-Tesco-Beans&highlight=tesco


----------



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers guys - will have a look but I reckon I'll just end up going with the Happy Donkey espresso grind. Pretty happy with that!


----------

